# Has any one ever killed a fly in here?



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

I just responded this to another post, and thought it would be a great topic. Shooting flies, I know you cant eat them, but it sure makes the karate kid look like a ****, when one takes out a fly at thirty or forty yards.

Just wondering if any one has tried. Its a great way to dial in a scope, and get ready for the elsusive tree rat! Those head shots at great distances seem to be much easier after one can kill a fly!

Diggity

:drunk:


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

im sure you wont believe me but i got one at 100 yards with my 223


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

ruger223killer said:


> im sure you wont believe me but i got one at 100 yards with my 223


How in the world could you even know if you got it or not??


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

around the hole there was a little splatter. i knew no one would believe me it was a lucky shot but my gun is dead on


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

if you shoot a fly how do you know???

you dont it is gone so i cant say i believe any of these reply's


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Killed flies will leave "fly goo" on the paper. No goo, no fly. Never done it, have seen it done.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Horsager said:


> Killed flies will leave "fly goo" on the paper. No goo, no fly. Never done it, have seen it done.


Horse flys are easier to hit that fruit flys. Done it a few times, more than once with custom 10/22s at 30-50 yards. IIRC exactly once with a Rem 700 BDL Varminter in .223. Impressive to say the least. I had witnesses.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

well im glad people have fine firearms like me and can relate to shooting a fly with a little luck


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

thought you guys might enjoy this video


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

i shot one at a mile and a half with my 50 bmg


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

i bet u couldent even see the **** from that far


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Really big scope


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

lol 100 yards with a 32 power scope trust me u can see a fly on the paper


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

BROWER, I love the YouTube video, that is just how it plays out. Miss the first shot, but very close to the kill, then just a hole or a mark where it used to be!

Very funny video, thank you.

Diggity :drunk:


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

No problem
:sniper:


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah i killed a fly on some dog s*%$ one time without a scope... :sniper: but i kinda cheated it was from point blank but i think it still counts


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

lol did you get any of the poo on your gun


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

I red in a magazine about snipers from Newfoundland , Canada, that they used to put old fish out and let them land then shoot them with pellet guns.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

That's why canada will never be a military threat, they use pellet guns and their airforce consists of flying squirrles.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haha.. that is way to funny.... and bullwinkle too.


----------



## xxSNiPERxx (Mar 12, 2007)

One can actually use a .22 or an air rifle to kill a fly?
No way, what kind of ranges are you shooting 15 yards?


----------

